# My hood (56K no no)



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I cracked a small section of my c/f hood last weekend. I believe it can be repaired, but I'm sure it won't be as pretty as it originally was. Because of this, I need to paint the hood, I was wondering what you think would look good.

This was my original idea (w/o paint):









paint all the c/f:









paint the sides and eyebrows like 1CLN's car:









2" thick line following the curves:









paint the front:









or a combo of the last 2:









I'm not gonna make it a poll, I want to jus hear opinions.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i like the last one


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i like the one where you paint the front, kinda makes it look like an NX hood. 

could you make a pic where you paint the front and the grill and eyebrows?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Paint the front


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

im with sno i like the last on too


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I like the last one. But if you go with that, you might want to paint the eyebrows also.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I want to keep the grille and eyebrows c/f if I can help it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm
It's a tossup between my idea (ha!) and the last one.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

O ya, this is it:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

IMHO... i say go for painting the front or just do it like seans car.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> ok, I cracked a small section of my c/f hood last weekend. I believe it can be repaired, but I'm sure it won't be as pretty as it originally was. Because of this, I need to paint the hood, I was wondering what you think would look good.
> 
> This was my original idea (w/o paint):
> 
> ...



How big is the crack?? If it's a relatively small crack, then it seems a little obsessive to paint the whole hood. Post a pic of the crack, because you might spend a lot of money fixing something that might not be noticable.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

#2 or #3. The others are... weird.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

1997 GA16DE said:


> O ya, this is it:



I like this one

mabye even put a racing stripe in the middle of the hood but if that looks too wierd I think this ones the shinnizle


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just rock it how it is...its not bad at all...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

This'll give you an idea of where the crack is:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Paint it like Seans Butt On the passrenger side lay the Roll call parts stickers IE Syndicate Kustoms/ Fiber Images/ Liuspeedtunning/Stillen/X1/ up the Side of the hood. Have it painted then remove the stickers so the Roll call of parts will show through the paint in C/F//// 

If you do it unifrom with the stickers all being the same heigth and start with the widest one on the bottom and work your way to the top of the corner of the hood with the skinniest, I think that would look very professional and clean.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Paint it like Seans Butt On the passrenger side lay the Roll call parts stickers IE Syndicate Kustoms/ Fiber Images/ Liuspeedtunning/Stillen/X1/ up the Side of the hood. Have it painted then remove the stickers so the Roll call of parts will show through the paint in C/F////
> 
> If you do it unifrom with the stickers all being the same heigth and start with the widest one on the bottom and work your way to the top of the corner of the hood with the skinniest, I think that would look very professional and clean.


I like your idea mike, but I'm not really sure if I should do that or not. What do you guys think? Ricy or nicy?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

weather you like it or not most will consider your car ricey anyways. if you plan on showing it, it might be a nice touch that no one really does. if its done right it will look really clean. and F$#%^&&$& what anybody else thinks, it your ride and your personality that is putting together the car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ya, but since I like showing my car off, I do want to hear what other people think. I can't alone determine what's hot and what's not.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

The combo looks the best and with the names in CF under the paint that would look bad ass IMO :thumbup:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

If your having all of these different thoughts,l why dont you just give me the hood and keep your stock one. That will solve all your problems.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, I like debating. 

one thing tho, what happens if I wanna add or remove something? 

seriously, can paint be safely stripped or do I get a new c/f hood everytime I want to add a sticker


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> If your having all of these different thoughts,l why dont you just give me the hood and keep your stock one. That will solve all your problems.


I'll give you this hood if you give me the money to buy a new, uncracked one.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

anyone have a good image of a jim wolf tech logo?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh,
One more idea which I've seen:
Paint a trim line around the entire hood. So there is a 1 or 2 inch border on the hood with rounded off corners.
That way the whole hood is still C/F just it is sorta smaller.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm jus gonna play it by ear from here. I'm getting the car fixed one week from today, when it's all done, I jus need to add a kit and get it painted. I'll jus surprise u guys.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

GOOD LUCK J!!! :thumbup:
can't wait to see it


----------



## quadking51 (Mar 2, 2004)

i like the original idea :banhump:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the original is my fav too, but it's not an option unless $500 magically appears on my doorstep (and even then I would prolly put it towards the other expenses I got).


----------

